# can anyone recommend a urologist?



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi guys could use some advice....

DH has obstructive azoospermia.  First urology appointment we were pretty much fobed off with....there is a blockage but as tubes are microscopic it would be difficult to fix them to the point where u could get pregnant naturally. ......so this avenue isnt worth exploring. ...probably best to go straight for icsi.

We did.  DH had SSR and now we have a beautiful baby boy.  

We are truly blessed and forever grateful for our son.  We are thinking about icsi #2 but dh and I have a niggling feeling we should see another urologist to see if he will scan dh and if surgery can be considered?  Maybe im clutching at straws here?  Perhaps im best just forgetting urology appointments and just go for icsi again??

Does anyone know of a good urologist north or south of Ireland? 

Thanks in advance

lil


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

belfast city hospital Dr Keane (senior, his son is also consultant there but you want senior). quite a character but knows his stuff x


----------



## Lily28 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks so much for your reply x


----------

